# Minn Kota - is your shaft bent when motor is retracted?



## KRS62 (Aug 11, 2010)

I just installed my new trolling motor and it was a little tough to get in the bracket at first. I deployed the mechanism to the down position and installed the motor that way. Then when I retract it, it works nicely, but the shaft has a slight bend to it. Is this normal? It did not seem this way on my old one.

KRS

PS -the camera was on the black/white setting for the first pic, but that actually showed it the best anyway.


----------



## cali27 (Aug 11, 2010)

My Minn Kota looks exactly like yours, have been running it for months now and have not noticed any issues.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 12, 2010)

cali27 said:


> My Minn Kota looks exactly like yours, have been running it for months now and have not noticed any issues.



Same here(55# Edge) with no problems. In fact I just noticed it last week. I hit stumps all the time, but I feel a little better now. Thanks


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2010)

for some reason MinnKota makes their mounts just shy of laying completely flat. I had the same issue on my other boat with the MK trolling motor, but it never made any difference in its' performance


----------



## Deadmeat (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm glad someone brought this up because I've been wondering the same thing. I had an old Minn Kota 565 years ago and it would lie flat in the mount. My new Edge doesn't and I've been wondering if this was a defect in my unit or if it was made that way.


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 25, 2010)

Deadmeat said:


> I'm glad someone brought this up because I've been wondering the same thing. I had an old Minn Kota 565 years ago and it would lie flat in the mount. My new Edge doesn't and I've been wondering if this was a defect in my unit or if it was made that way.



Must be a factory defect, because the last two I have had on different boats are just the same as yalls, "BENT LOOKING"


----------



## ohiobass (Aug 26, 2010)

Both my MK's are like that (Foretrex & Edge). Especially my 52" shaft Edge!

8)


----------

